
Fed Aims to Hasten Payments - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/fed-aims-to-hasten-payments-1422313936
======
na85
Please stop submitting sites with paywalls.

~~~
prostoalex
WSJ.com provides no visual indication of whether or not the article is behind
one.

Sometimes it's the full view of the article on the original load, but paywall
on refresh; other times it's full view on both loads, but it's off the
reader's cookie, so everybody else gets a paywall; other times it's full view
for everybody.

